# Marking Gauge



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I found myself in need of a mid size marking gauge for milling rough lumber (by hand of course) so I mocked this up. It needs a better screw and knob as well as some overall refinement but I'll likely build a new one and still use this one. 

It's cherry, mahogany and curly pear. The knife is O1 steel and needs a bit more camber before I harden the cutting edge. it's pretty hefty and can mark up to about 20" wide. 

I should have taken pictures along the way but it was a little de-stress project and I was so in the zone I just busted it out in a couple hrs.

It has a captive block of cherry inside the gauge that applies pressure to the beam when the screw is tightened.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks cool. I'd like to make me one.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice! I really wish you had taken a few build pic's. maybe when you build the next one?


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Tom nice job,some time ago I made myself a panel gauge and some single gauges.
You made a much better job of the knife than I did,I just pre drilled a hole put a nail in it snipped it off and filed the end,nice one man:thumbsup:.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sweet looking gauge Tom!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

